

An HTML5 game in the Mac App Store - richtaur
http://blog.lostdecadegames.com/an-html5-game-in-the-mac-app-store

======
mrspeaker
I loved the 8bit computer scene of the mid 80s early 90s. So the whole "HTML5
game" hype makes me giggle like a lil' kid.

We're back in the ol' days where anyone (with the inclination) could sit down
on their computer, come up with some absolutely crazy, original, stupid,
brilliant concept and code it up - and be published - suddenly going head to
head with the big game dev companies!

I hope it lasts, and leads to some innovative new ideas: and we're not just
swamped by the big guys.

~~~
PlanetFunk
In my first year of a programming certificate (1993?) I wrote several really
bad games (in Pascal) that only my best friend and brother played.

The whole HTML5 game thing got me excited enough to try again and "Last Man
Standing: A Zombie Apocalypse" was born.

Now, thanks to the power of the internet, a game that may have seen a couple
of people play has had 20,000 hits, and sees, on the long tail, between 50 and
100 people a day (50% repeat visits).

That's not a lot of people, but it's a hell of a lot more than just my mate :)
and I love the fact that there are people out there that like my game enough
to come back to it :)

------
dstein
Are there any Phonegap-style templates out there to get people up and running
quickly?

~~~
richtaur
I'm going to be writing a tutorial on how to make a native Mac app with an
embedded WebView pretty soon. Watch our blog for oupdates! :-)

~~~
dstein
Thank-you. I guarantee this will be very helpful to a lot of people.

Deskgap?

------
moblivu
Slowly but surely, web programming is getting as powerful as normal
programming. Java runs everywhere inside a virtual machine, web runs
everywhere inside a web browser!

------
lazyjeff
Have you experimented with the fps on Android or iOS? Just wondering if it's
playable at all.

~~~
kingofspain
From the links out (to the JS game kit):
<http://impactjs.com/documentation/impact-on-mobile-platforms>

Which largely mirrors my testing (though my code was by no means highly
optimised). It's jerky enough at present that I'm trying to pick up Lua and
use something like Corona for game dev. At the rate things are going though,
I'd say it'll be more than feasible within a couple of years (as in there's
enough support out there to make it worthwhile).

